# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  D-BOL/TEST E CYCLE DETAILED LOG. First Cycle

## cslp2002

The cycle - D-Bol/Test E 250/mg/ml / Letrozole 1/2cc/EOD Gen-f20=2 Per Day Gabba-O =2 Per Day T-911 =2 Per Day.

Cycle= 10 Weeks
D-Bol= 50 mg/Day- 4 Weeks
Test E= 250mg Per Week
Letrozole= 1/2 cc EOD
Gen-F20= 2 Per Day
Gabba-O= 2 Per Day
T-911= 2 Per Day
WheyBolic Extreme 60=2 Shackes a day/ 3 on workout days.



Diet -

* 4-5 meals daily
* 600-800 cals/meal
* fruits
* veggies
* lean meats
* H2O (about a gallon)
* walnuts
* flax seed


Stats -

* 6'1"
* 156 lbs
* 10% bf


Training -

* full body 4 days/week (usually MTTHF)
* reps- 3x8 heavy 2 exercises for each major body part.
* more details as far as exercises and such as soon as I start logging


Goals -

* sub 10% bf
* substantial increase in muscle size & strength (15-30 lean lbs of muscle, 40 pounds on all major lifts)


Pics -
coming soon!

----------


## cslp2002

Day 1- First shot of Test E in the Right leg.
---For those who have problem's with shots----

Your going to have to suck it up and deal with it if you want real results.
(Tip "Numb leg or ass up before **** it helps allot).


(Sides seen so far just minor acne on leg)



Didn't work out today, workout tomorrow and will be detailed but here is the diet followed today.

Food Item Servings Cals Fat Cholest Sodium Carbs Sugars Fiber Protein
Quacker Oats Oatmeal
7am 2.00 320 4g 0mg 540mg 66g 26g 6g 8g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 43 g
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Mott's Apple Sauce
7am 1.00 110 0g 0mg 0mg 27g 25g 1g 0g x

^ Total consumed: Serving size: 1/2 cup (128.0 g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Apple
7am 1.00 90 0g 0mg 1mg 23g 18g 4g 0g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 3 oz
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
GNC Wheybolic Extreme 60
10am 1.00 280 1g 30mg 200mg 8g 3g 0g 60g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 3 scoops
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Sausage
12pm 1.00 190 20g 50mg 800mg 1g 0g 0g 13g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 link
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
KFC Macaroni And Cheese
12pm 1.00 190 9g 5mg 850mg 19g 3g 1g 7g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 135 grams
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Kroger White Dinner Rolls
12pm 2.00 220 4g 0mg 420mg 40g 6g 1g 6g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Lemonade
12pm 2.00 262 0g 0mg 14mg 68g 65g 0g 0g x

^ Total consumed: Serving size: 1 cup (8 fl oz) (248.0 g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
GNC Wheybolic Extreme 60
3pm 1.00 280 1g 30mg 200mg 8g 3g 0g 60g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 3 scoops
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Planters Peanuts
5pm 1.00 170 14g 0mg 115mg 6g 1g 2g 7g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 35 pieces
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
KFC Chicken Thigh
7pm 2.00 588 43g 0mg 1,000mg 8g 0g 0g 43g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
KFC Biscuit
7pm 2.00 440 22g 0mg 1,280mg 48g 4g 2g 8g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 Biscuit (57g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
KFC Corn on the cob
7pm 1.00 150 2g 0mg 20mg 35g 8g 2g 5g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 order OR 162g OR 5.7 oz
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
KFC Green Beans
7pm 1.00 50 2g 5mg 570mg 7g 2g 2g 2g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 96 (g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
CVS Gum Balls
8pm 1.00 35 0g 0mg 0mg 8g 8g 0g 0g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 5 PIECES
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
GNC Wheybolic Extreme 60
9pm 1.00 280 1g 30mg 200mg 8g 3g 0g 60g x



Cals Fat Cholest Sodium Carbs Sugars Fiber Protein
3,655 123g 150mg 6,210mg 380g 175g 21g 280g

----------


## cslp2002

10am 1.00 190 3g 0mg 20mg 36g 1g 2g 4g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1/2 pouch
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Quacker Chewy Granola Bar Chocolate Chunk
10am 1.00 90 2g 0mg 80mg 19g 7g 1g 1g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 bar (24g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
TGI Friday's Jack Daniels Grilled Chicken
12pm 1.00 500 10g 0mg 0mg 50g 0g 0g 52g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 plate, 2 Chicken Breasts, mashed Potatos and Vegetables
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Dole Sliced Peaches
12pm 1.00 50 0g 0mg 0mg 13g 9g 2g 1g x

^ Total consumed: Serving size: 3/4 cup (140.0 g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
GNC Mass Xxx
3pm 1.00 740 5g 110mg 550mg 123g 20g 0g 50g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 Heaping scoop
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Compliments Beef Stew with Formed Beef Chunks
8pm 2.00 320 14g 70mg 1,920mg 30g 4g 0g 0g x

^ Total consumed: Serving size: 3/4 cup (225.0 g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
GNC Wheybolic Extreme 60
8pm 1.00 280 1g 30mg 200mg 8g 3g 0g 60g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 3 scoops
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Muffin Town Corn Bread
8pm 1.00 200 8g 0mg 210mg 28g 0g 0g 3g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 piece
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Quacker Oats Oatmeal 1.00 160 2g 0mg 270mg 33g 13g 3g 4g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 43 g
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Mott's Apple Sauce 1.00 110 0g 0mg 0mg 27g 25g 1g 0g x

^ Total consumed: Serving size: 1/2 cup (128.0 g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Uncle Ben's Ready Rice Whole Grain Brown 8.8 oz 1.00 190 3g 0mg 20mg 36g 1g 2g 4g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1/2 pouch
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Quacker Chewy Granola Bar Chocolate Chunk 1.00 90 2g 0mg 80mg 19g 7g 1g 1g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 bar (24g)
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
TGI Friday's Jack Daniels Grilled Chicken 1.00 500 10g 0mg 0mg 50g 0g 0g 52g x

^ Servings consumed: Serving size: 1 plate, 2 Chicken Breasts, mashed Potatos and Vegetables
Optional: When did you eat this? or more specifically
Dole Sliced Peaches 1.00 50 0g 0mg 0mg 13g 9g 2g 1g x


Cals Fat Cholest Sodium Carbs Sugars Fiber Protein
4,530 64g 240mg 4,161mg 675g 237g 25g 301g

----------


## cslp2002

I have been putting total food consumption very detailed.
But from now on ill just put TOTALS each day so im not taking up so much of the post.

----------


## T-MOS

Dude, SORRY, but your diet SUCKS !!! that is why you are ONLY 156lbs at 6'1

Is this a JOKE???

I was trying not to post in here but this is ridiculous !!!

You really should NOT be using steroids , you need to learn how to EAT TO GROW

you will NOT keep any of your gains from this cycle IF you eat like this

GOOD LUCK

----------


## T-MOS

How old are you?

----------


## cslp2002

25 

AND bRO IM WORKING ALONG SIDE A 5 YEAR VETERAN.

he has been using every 4 months.

he looked at my diet and said it was a good start im in a caloric surplus and still eating more.

----------


## T-MOS

> 25 
> 
> AND bRO IM WORKING ALONG SIDE A 5 YEAR VETERAN.
> 
> he has been using every 4 months.
> 
> he looked at my diet and said it was a good start im in a caloric surplus and still eating more.


NO diet is good that includes FRIED chicken
TGI Fridays
Chewy granola bars

Sorry, but if that is from a 5 year veteran, then HE/SHE sucks too

you are not eating good quality foods

you are eating processed CRAP with tons of sodium and sugar and FRIED OILS

Why not check out our DIET section here and see how to REALLY eat to grow cause I am ONLY telling you this to HELP you....if you wish to continue on this course, then GOOD LUCK , you will NOT be happy with the results

unless, being happy at 160 lbs at over 6 feet is success to you

Oh and I am 5"11" and 250 with OVER 10 years cycle experience, but hey, you got a vet helping you

----------


## T-MOS

Look, I don't mean to come off as a dick, and after reading what I typed, I think I did

But TOO many of you guys come on here thinking steroids are the miracle drug. and that they can eat crappy and get HUGE

I feel bad that your guy is telling you that your diet is OK, it really isn't IF you want to get big and strong.

IF you want SOLID help on a diet plan and cycle plan, then you came to the right place, but YOU have to be willing to do teh actual work and EAT RIGHT!! 

OK??

----------


## wukillabee

> Look, I don't mean to come off as a dick, and after reading what I typed, I think I did
> 
> But TOO many of you guys come on here thinking steroids are the miracle drug. and that they can eat crappy and get HUGE
> 
> I feel bad that your guy is telling you that your diet is OK, it really isn't IF you want to get big and strong.
> 
> IF you want SOLID help on a diet plan and cycle plan, then you came to the right place, but YOU have to be willing to do teh actual work and EAT RIGHT!! 
> 
> OK??


What? Steroids arent wonder drugs? WTF are they then? Haha, j/k t-mos. I seriously thought this guys thread was a joke too reading that first post. I hope hes not injecting that letro hes taking .5cc eod, dont know wtf thats all about. Then he shot his quad and instantly noticed acne, wtf? I dont think even test susp would act that fast. I agree with u t-mos but u know these guys get set in their ways then have a has been in the gym re-live their days through the young and boast them along. Vicious cycle but i always see it and can only shake my head. They dont listen but we do try thats for sure.

----------


## cslp2002

No the letro is oral 1/2cc eod mixed in water/juice.

Im going to work on the diet, more but i have already put on 4 pounds since sunday evening.

im going to try to find something easy to deal with.

I work 7 days a week from 5 am to 7 pm.

If any one has any suggestions as what i could carry with me that i could prepare with just a microwave that would be great.

Any help would be appreciated.

Just keep in mind my time frames i have.

work from 5 am to 7 pm then come home workout for an hour eat dinner and get to bed about 9 and do it all over again.

T-mos i understand what your saying and i agree, thanks for looking out.

Fact is i have already started this cycle and i would appreciate any help to get me through this with good results.

6 meals a day probably wont happen my stomach just hasnt been trained well enough yet.

I have actually eaten to the point if t/o.

So any help would be appreciated to get me through this with noticeable results.

Thanks guys for looking out.

----------


## wukillabee

> No the letro is oral 1/2cc eod mixed in water/juice.
> 
> Im going to work on the diet, more but i have already put on 4 pounds since sunday evening.
> 
> im going to try to find something easy to deal with.
> 
> I work 7 days a week from 5 am to 7 pm.
> 
> If any one has any suggestions as what i could carry with me that i could prepare with just a microwave that would be great.
> ...


14 hour days huh? You work in a sweat shop, truck driver? Wish i could get overtime like that damn, id be rollin! Anyways, thats what most people do bro is go to the gym after work. If you didn't think you can handle that schedule of work 7 days and gym then you should have not thought about aas. If you can work with that schedule then don't through it out there cus were not gonna give you sympathy for working a ridiculous schedule like that. .5 cc of letro still says nothing and shows how little you know about what your doing. Yes as many newbs who know nothing your set in your ways as i described before and no matter what we say your going to still continue this cycle. Yet you want advise from us? Well it wont be that giving with your attitude, not from me anyway. Those 4lbs off one quad shot that gave instant acne, water weight. Microwave food, i do it all the time but its food i cooked for the whole week that i warm up to eat, no frozen foods we can recommend you sorry, not that easy. If your looking for something easy to deal with your schedule, knowledge, and aas is nothing easy to deal with and best advice for anyone to give you is stop now, get your priorities/schedule straight/better, then research countless hours here and anywhere you can about aas, not from the dumb gym rats that are has beens.

----------


## cslp2002

Look bro you seem to be hard headed no im not a damn truck driver.
Im a design engineer working on a fire rebuild.

I have no choice but to work these hours until may and i have been on since jan.

So again i could go without your attitude.

And whats so hard to understand about the letro.

1/2 cc every other day, that is the dosage reccomended from the company and not to mention others on this forum.

----------


## cslp2002

Now any one else that doesnt want to try to dog me and would like to give me some usefull advice instead of some line of shit that i have heard already please do so.

Doesnt have to be microwave food just food in general that i can deal with out here in the refinery. 

A good 4 day workout using dumbells and an adjustable bench.

The acne on the leg wasnt acne is was a minute touch of poison ive i found out. No big deal its going away already.

----------


## cslp2002

Cals Fat Cholest Sodium Carbs Sugars Fiber Protein 
4,220 109g 395mg 8,781mg 505g 224g 28g 309g

THIS WAS THE INTAKE FOR THE DAY.

NO WORKOUT TOOK IT EASY TONIGHT WILL BE ONE HOUR FOCUSING ON THE LEGS, BACK, BICEPS,CALFS, 

NO SIDES EXPERIENCED YET , MAYBE SOME MINOR FATIGUE.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Your taking 50mgs of dbol and you weigh 156lbs.........WoW

----------


## cslp2002

161 as of now

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

I hope you enjoy your water retention while it lasts.

----------


## Noles12

Wow this is why i started a thread yesterday. Stubborn and uneducated. You need help with your diet. Listen to what people have to say. Im sure your little adjustable bench and dumbells arent cutting it. Im a little taller and i was at 225 naturally before doing anything. Put hardwork in and have everything in order before cycling

----------


## wukillabee

> Look bro you seem to be hard headed no im not a damn truck driver.
> Im a design engineer working on a fire rebuild.
> 
> I have no choice but to work these hours until may and i have been on since jan.
> 
> So again i could go without your attitude.
> 
> And whats so hard to understand about the letro.
> 
> 1/2 cc every other day, that is the dosage reccomended from the company and not to mention others on this forum.


I understand clearly about the letro, i want YOU to understand what dose your taking. As an engineer its pretty sad you dont know. I can only assume its 2.5mg per ml and your taking half that so 1.25mg eod. Now if you know anything about anything you will know that letro at even under a mg will kill a good 90% of all estro in your body. Without estro you will not grow, period! 
Maybe in may when your not working so much and can focus more on your diet/training/and ass knowledge you will gain much more than you will now. I dont care how short you are, 155lbs is no base for anyone to start aas at, period. You have no idea on diet or aas but of course have jumped the gun diving in head first off some has been gym rats advice. Now your posting here this cycle and asking US for advice and or opinions. Now you dont like what we have to say so way keep posting and asking? Is it becuase you know nothing about what your doing and have gotten yourself into and dont want to stop? Thats what it seems like to me. 
Im not trying to run u of the board but you gotta have these answers your askin before you start an aas cycle bro, straight up. If not then your gonna get slack for it, no ones gonna run this cycle for you and give u step by step details when you know nothing yourself. Again, best thing you can do is stop your cycle now, take some nolva 20mg ed for the next 10 days as a little pct to make sure you dont have a rebound from the letro eod, get your ish straight, then do it right in may when you have time.

----------


## Darksyde

cmon bros, didnt you see he is working alongside a 5 year veteran? it doesnt get anymore veterany than that!

----------


## cslp2002

Letro 30ml 2.5mg/ml

----------


## wukillabee

> Letro 30ml 2.5mg/ml


Figured that. Read my last post and read letros profile on here to give u a better idea of what im talking about. Letro on cycle is a big no no and especially taking it just cus. Its only used on cycle with a 19-nor like tren /deca if getting gyno and prolac sides at the same time since it fights both. It is the harshest ai there is, not something to be used just cus.

----------


## cslp2002

Ok i spoke to a few great people on here. I am taking your advice im dropping down to one drop a day of letro. I have been told as strong as it is that it will be effective while still allowing me to grow.

----------


## cslp2002

TOOK 1 CC OF THE TEST LAST NIGHT IN THE LEFT LEG, AND I HAVE TO SAY I LIKE THE THIGH MUCH BETTER THAN THE ASS.

STILL NO SIDES.

INTAKE FOR THE 1ST WAS AS FOLLOWS.

Cals Fat Cholest Sodium Carbs Sugars Fiber Protein 
3,648 106g 265mg 3,722mg 422g 190g 33g 216g.

WORKOUT CONSISTED OF SQUATS 3X8
LUNGES 3X8
CALF RAISES 3X20
BENT OVER ROWS 3X8
SIDE LUNGE 3X8
SUMO SQUAT 3X8

ANY ONE HAVE ANY MORE LEG WORKOUTS I COULD PERFORM WITH DUMBELLS, THAT WOULD BE EFFECTIVE.

----------


## D7M

besides the already stated diet issue, 

you may want to seriously reconsider your workout split. 

full body workouts 4 days/week will most likely not aid in growth.

----------


## cslp2002

Well what would you suggest.

----------


## cslp2002

Can someone suggest a better 4 day workout routine for me in this process

----------


## D7M

M Chest/bicep
T off
W Back
TH off
F Quad/hams/calves
Sa Delt/tricep
Sun off

----------


## cslp2002

Ok bro. Thank you very much. I will take that advice, take tonight off and start that new routine tomorrow.

Any prefered delt. Workouts.

----------


## PittBoy

Seems like you got the pros in here helping you out with diet and cycle so absorb all the knowledge you can from them.

As far as using frozen foods and the microwave. If you like fish you can take frozen fish(not fried or processed) and put it in one of those ziploc steam bags. Cooks frozen fish in 5 mins. I do that once or twice a day and it helps a lot when you have a busy schedule.

You can also use those bags to steam up some veggies too! Other than that cook a bag of chicken and take some to work and reheat it.

Building muscle ain't easy bro.....but it is something that can be done once you get everything down.

You work a lot and you want to make sure everything you are doing is going to bring back the best return. So read as much as you can and ask questions when you need to.

Good luck

----------


## D7M

I can't do it all for ya, bro. 

go search in the workout forum...lots of different ideas there. 

find what works for you, and your body.

----------


## cslp2002

Pittboy. Thanks for the heads up i will try that, i should have thought of that. I will follow it and see where it takes me thanks again.

These baggies i can just get at walmart or something right?

----------


## PittBoy

Walmart or any grocery store should have them too

----------


## cslp2002

Cool ill be sure to grab some tonight and some frozen ckicken.

----------


## seriousmass

> TOOK 1 CC OF THE TEST LAST NIGHT IN THE LEFT LEG, AND I HAVE TO SAY I LIKE THE THIGH MUCH BETTER THAN THE ASS.
> 
> STILL NO SIDES.
> 
> INTAKE FOR THE 1ST WAS AS FOLLOWS.
> 
> Cals Fat Cholest Sodium Carbs Sugars Fiber Protein 
> 3,648 106g 265mg 3,722mg 422g 190g 33g 216g.
> 
> ...


man 6'1 and like 150 pounds is like boarder line anorexic.. I'm very lean, and a hard gainer as well.. but you should be able to bulk up better then that prior to cycling. 

lol.. why are you posting the reps & sets without the weights you're pumping? I'd like to see some initial weights for chest, biceps, and shoulders at least asap. 

also... where are your post-cycle pictures?? this log will be completely useless without pics.

----------


## cslp2002

Im assuming you mean pre-cycle pictures. Post would be after the cycle is over.

Weights are as follows

workout consisted of squats 3x8 50 pounds per dumbbell
lunges 3x8 30 on each dumbbell
calf raises 3x20 50 on each dumbbell
bent over rows 3x8 30 on each
side lunge 3x8 25 on each dumbbell
sumo squat 3x8 60

----------


## cslp2002

Imageshak isnt working on here. What do you use to upload pictures.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> *man 6'1 and like 150 pounds is like boarder line anorexic.. I'm very lean, and a hard gainer as well.. but you should be able to bulk up better then that prior to cycling. 
> *
> .


I usually don't call people out for nonsense..... But damn this is to much!

Seriousmass, you started a cycle weighing...what? 10lbs more than him at the same height.

If he is boarder line anorexic then so are you!

*Talk about the pot calling the kettle black*.......

----------


## cslp2002

2 pm today i have minor muscle soreness from the injection, other than that its all good.

----------


## cslp2002

*NOVEMBER 2007*

----------


## cslp2002

*MARCH 2009*

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

You have to eat more, not take drugs.

You are very skinny.

You should be able to gain 20lbs more muscle naturally. *even if you are a hard gainer*

----------


## cslp2002

Thanks for pointing that out. Lol.
I know bro. Im eating more than i ever have before.
And im fixing to take the next step and start eating more.

----------


## cslp2002

Im listening to every thing everyone is telling me . I should have posted before cycle. But the fact is i have already started and im dedicated. Now i may not get the gains i should out of it but ill be damned if i dont get any. Im working my ass off and fixing to be even more at this point to make this happen. Ill honestly be happy if i just put on 15-20 pounds and keep 10. That would be a satisfaction to me knowing now how unprepared i was coming into this.

But i am going to dedicate myself to the max and finish this thing out right.

Any suggestions to help make this a more quality experience please feel free to post.

But i want to thank those of you who have messaged me telling me what i can and cant do to make this better.

I know everyone wants me to just quit but im not going to just stop. Iv taken a step forward, wich was probably in the wrong walking shoe, but fact is im gonna make the best out of it.

Thanks again guys for all the help so far.

----------


## maxneo553

i think you should wait a little longer but ill be reading

----------


## cslp2002

Workout consisted as follows.

Chest-

10 degree Decline Press- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

10 degree Incline Press- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Shoulders-

Dumbbell over head shoulder presses- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Lateral raises- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Lats-

Medium/wide grip pull-ups or lat pull-downs- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Close grip pull downs (plams facing each other)- 2 sets (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to lower stomach 3 sets- (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to mid/upper stomach-2 sets (8-10 reps)


Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs-3 sets (8-10 reps)



Abs-

Crunches-2 sets for 15-50 reps


Next Shot of Test E is Tomorrow 

Still no sides.

----------


## D7M

^so you did chest, delts and back and traps all in one day?

----------


## wukillabee

[email protected] it, ur not gonna quit and i hate to see a bro go in head first without help. Lets start with the basics:
1. Describe exactly what u r eating on a daily basis and exactly what times of the day. Then let me know exactly what times of the day you are available to eat a meal and ill see what i can do for u there.
2. Are you still doing full body workouts? If so then this cycle will be a waste bro. Do you go to the gym or just use weights at home? If at home, do u have access to a full size gym or 24hr fitness since u work odd hours? 
3. What else are you taking besides test/dbol ? I mean supps like any fish oil, multi-v, anything?
4. How much sleep r u getting each night of the week? Is there any particuler night where u can get more sleep than others?
Try to answer my questions the best u can and ill do my best to help u in these areas. Im no pro of course but i know what works and the basic fundamentals so i should be able to help u out pretty good bro. Let me know.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Hey Clsp there is someone your size who ran a cycle.

He is seriousmass, he posted in here downing you.

But honestly you have better muscle shape than him so don't feel like your the only one to jump on aas to soon. 

Just continue to train hard and eat right, and you will grow.

----------


## cslp2002

Wukillabee!!! this is for you im going to do my best.

7 am 2 bowls of oatmeal/1 apple/1 cup apple cause.

10am whey bolic xtreme 60 shake/apple/gronala bar

12pm lunch varies because i work in the plant.One day ill have a footlong meatball sandwich on wheat then the next could be grilled chicken and green beans it just varies to be honest.

3pm whey bolic extreme 60 shake/apple/slices of grilled chicken.

6pm dinner usually consists of 1 meat and two veggies/no set diet

9pm shake before bed.

Workout i am following is what ronnie rowland on here told me to do.

monday on tues off wed on then friday i repeat mondays workout and so on here is an example monday workout.

Chest-

10 degree Decline Press- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

10 degree Incline Press- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Shoulders-

Dumbbell over head shoulder presses- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Lateral raises- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Lats-

Medium/wide grip pull-ups or lat pull-downs- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Close grip pull downs (plams facing each other)- 2 sets (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to lower stomach 3 sets- (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to mid/upper stomach-2 sets (8-10 reps)


Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs-3 sets (8-10 reps)



Abs-

Crunches-2 sets for 15-50 reps

I do not have access or time for the gym till may when i get this job finished. I have a set of selectech dumbbells from bowflexx and a adjustable nautilus bench.

Supplements consist of the following.

Cycle= 10 Weeks
D-Bol= 50 mg/Day- 4 Weeks
Test E= 250mg Per Week
Letrozole = 1/2 cc EOD
Gen-F20= 2 Per Day
Gabba-O= 2 Per Day
T-911= 2 Per Day
WheyBolic Extreme 60=2 Shackes a day/ 3 on workout days.
Fish Oil once a day pill

I work from 6 am to 7 pm then get to bed about 10 at the latest after eating and workout. Then get back up at 530.

I work 7 days a week since January and will till the end in may. So getting more sleep on a particular day is not possible.

So as you can see im trying to put the best amount of effort into this as possible being in the situation im in. 

If your going to suggest other workouts please be specific as to using dumbbells only please thats all i have.

And diet suggestions please keep in mind budget please.

I appreciate you taking time out to help me out.

----------


## cslp2002

Ok so last night i bumped shot up to 1 1/2 cc= 375 mg of test E, seeing as i just took a shot Wednesday of 250.

I took it in the right side of ass, and this morning i am sore, no swelling no major pain. A little discomfort last night when trying to sleep, but again i havent ever shot that much at one time,this could also have something to do with it. With that said, its fine and im feeling good. I do tend to get drowsy in between 10am and noon the last 2 days but it goes right away after i eat lunch.

Keep in mind im also dosing .5 ml of Letrozole daily. I have been told anymore than that can actually interfere with my cycle results.

----------


## cslp2002

BIG TRUCK I just wanted to thank you for taking time out also. I know and i am trying and putting the effort that i can into this to make it work. YES i admit i should have waited longer before starting, but the fact is i didn't and now i am going to make the best of it instead of just giving up, or not putting fourth the effort.

----------


## cslp2002

My Intake of Calories is 4000 plus daily.

Protein is usually 160-175/ i think im going to try to improve this to 200 or so daily also.

----------


## wukillabee

On my cells web browser right now so ill comment 100% later tonite when i get home. Just off hand id say start with this.
1. Whey shake right when u wake up with breakfast and again asap after working out, ur 60grams is a little high, try 40grams per shake, save u some cash too.
2. You want 1.5-2grams of protien per lb of bodyweight, bulking id say 2 and cutting u could get away with 1.5. When counting this you DO NOT count shakes but only protein from whole foods.
3. Since u got wack equipment to work with id say ur gonna lean up on this cycle no matter how hard u try to bulk cus u dont have heavy weights to lift. U gotta lift big and eat big to get big, period. 
4. U didnt say what your pre-workout or your post-workout meals are, those are really important. Personally i think the 2 most important meals of the day. 
5. That workout plan is a joke, id give that to my kid sister to tone up. 2 excercises for chest r u kidding me? Also, im sure like 90% of us your upper chest lags more than any other area of your chest so id do incline excercises first when your the strongest to focus more there. If you gave us more than a back pic then we could help u out more there. Maybe a front double bi, crab pose, and side pose, look them up on how to do them if u dont know what im talking about.
Other than that for right now good luck bro. I can already tell you that you need to eat more FOOD, apples and granola bars arent gonna cut it bro. Hit me back with this and ill try to go in more detail when im infront of a computer. Suggestions on food is set a day or two aside, maybe your off days, and cook all your food for the next 4-5 days. Put the food in containers, carry a lunch box with ur meals everyday to work. Thats what i do and im sure many on here do bro. Cant rely on the cafeteria to get your proper food intake, only rely on yourself!

----------


## cslp2002

Ok yea im interested to hear about your ideas.

So ill be looking forward to your reply tonight.

If you could line me out with a 3 or 4 day workout with what i have.

Label each workout and what day and number of sets.

But this workout came from the weight lifting questions forum (slingshot training)

----------


## cslp2002

Ok total for the day.

6200 Calories
207 Protein including shakes.

----------


## cslp2002

weighed in tonight at 8 pm at 165 even.

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok total for the day.
> 
> 6200 Calories
> 207 Protein including shakes.


Shakes dont count remember. I cant keep giving u advice if ur not gonna listen bro. Think of the shakes as an added bonus maybe that really doesnt count towards your daily intake. Minus the shakes and youll see that your protein intake is a fraction of where it needs to be to grow. Start cooking bro or go to the frozen food section and look at the biggest size meals and look at all the nutritional facts to find the ones with highest protein and lowest salt/sodium content. Thats of course a last resort only. Still its better than nothing, pretty much where you're at right now.

----------


## Reed

wow everything in here is just messed up

----------


## wukillabee

> wow everything in here is just messed up


I know, im trying to clean it up. I think even after cleaning up the mess its still gonna be a mess. Can't just leave someone hangin though so tryin my best buts its hard when he doesn't listen.

----------


## lovex

> The cycle - D-Bol/Test E 250/mg/ml / Letrozole 1/2cc/EOD Gen-f20=2 Per Day Gabba-O =2 Per Day T-911 =2 Per Day.
> 
> Cycle= 10 Weeks
> D-Bol= 50 mg/Day- 4 Weeks
> Test E= 250mg Per Week
> Letrozole= 1/2 cc EOD
> Gen-F20= 2 Per Day
> Gabba-O= 2 Per Day
> T-911= 2 Per Day
> ...


test e 25o mg/perweek is way too less
make 500mgperweek ..with 2 shots(Mon/thrursday)
10 weeks is too less atleast 12 weeks 

PCT is verz imp ..without it u will loose most of your gains and end up having more fat that muscles

diet need to be optimised

----------


## cslp2002

PCT is verz imp?? What is this has anyone used this. I was going to go with clomid and nolvadex .

----------


## PittBoy

> Ok total for the day.
> 
> 6200 Calories
> 207 Protein including shakes.



Wow....I don't think I could even put down that many calories. Good job man!

Check this link....has all the info you need including links to proper PCT http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=368656

----------


## lovex

> PCT is verz imp?? What is this has anyone used this. I was going to go with clomid and nolvadex.


2 weeks after your last injection you have to start post cycle therapy 

Nova/clomid
40/20/20/20
100/50/50/50

if u want to know more about PCT ...there r nice threads go and read.

Once again Test E 250mg/Week is tooooo less
increase to 400 ~500mg/week.It must 2 shots a WEEK.
http://www.steroid.com/novicecycle1.php

Dont use Letro in CYCLE on if u see any gyno effects..then use it 
regarding gyno there r nice threads read it .

As u r already in cycle all I say read infos..
good luck

----------


## cslp2002

PittBoy thanks bro. Yea it is hard taking that much in but it will be worth it. I really need to start taking in more protein so i moved to bacon and 8 oz chicken and brown rice throughout the day on top of my original diet.

Thanks for the link.

----------


## cslp2002

My test dose for last week was, 250 Wednesday and 375 sunday so last week i had 625/mg.

Now i have been advised to take one shot every six days at 500mg or 2cc. 

I have a family member that's been on cycle for 4 years on and off and he said letro has been great at .05 a day that's = to one and a half drops.

----------


## cslp2002

he has only been using the letro for a little under 2 years.

----------


## cslp2002

New weight= 166 Today. Not seeing it yet but im feeling it. Im only a little over a week in so im sure ill start seeing it in 2 weeks or so. I have to let my body adjust.


Intake for the day is as follows.

Calories=5586

Protein=304 g


Workout consisted as follows.

Chest-

10 degree Decline Press- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

10 degree Incline Press- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Shoulders-

Dumbbell over head shoulder presses- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Lateral raises- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Lats-

Medium/wide grip pull-ups or lat pull-downs- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Close grip pull downs (plams facing each other)- 2 sets (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to lower stomach 3 sets- (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to mid/upper stomach-2 sets (8-10 reps)


Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs-3 sets (8-10 reps)



Abs-

Crunches-2 sets for 15-50 reps

----------


## D7M

> Now i have been advised to take one shot every six days at 500mg or 2cc.


who advised this? someone here? 

and you're still doing too much in one work out. I think I've said this like 3 times in this thread. 

2 body parts per workout is plenty.

----------


## cslp2002

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=348723 

This is where my workout came from.

Also last night when i was lifting i had a sharp pain in the top of my arm right were it meets the shoulder.

its gone this morning but it was pretty bad. When i benched i didnt feel anything but when i picked up dumbbells and let them hang by my side it feels like its pulling something.

Then when i did lateral raises i felt it pretty bad.

----------


## PittBoy

^^^I think you are doing to much in your workouts too.

More doesn't always equal more. To get the most out of what you are doing I'd stick

with 2 bodyparts per workout and try and pair them up like Chest/Tri and Back/Bi

I think you'd make some better progress with a nice 4 day split IMO

----------


## D7M

My question was directed towards shooting every six days.

why? 

bad idea. every 3 days, bro.

----------


## cslp2002

Oh ok my bad i thought you were referring to the workout.

I spoke to a few people on here and other forums.

Taking it 2 times a week only stabalizes blood plasma levels a little better and helps reduce side effects.

I took the one big shot and had the same feeling as before nothing changed so that is why im going with once a week.

"twice a week will keep hormone fluctuations more stable which will keep sides a bit lower "

----------


## D7M

> "twice a week will keep hormone fluctuations more stable which will keep sides a bit lower "


yes, you're right. 

so, why wouldn't you want more stable blood levels and reduced sides? 

and, yes, I do think the workout is a bit much for your training level.

----------


## cslp2002

Blood levels mean pretty much nothing with the exception of potential more sides with one shot.

Blood levels in men are never stable in regards to testosterone , the circadian rythem dictates this.
__________________

----------


## cslp2002

You produce about 49mg a week or 7 mg a day of test on average, some more some less, but close to that.

The equivalence to this for men on replacement therapy is 100mg of testosterone cypionate a week.
Now beings that guys are shooting from 400 to 500mg a week, you are far outside the normal limits of base values, by up to 5 times.
Mg for mg the weekly dose is the same.
Keeping the blood levels more stable wont give you more gains than shooting once a week, or ED, just more chances of scar tissue with more frequent jabs.
Now because the bigger dose will spike a bit higher there could be more chance of more aromatization, but most should be running an AI anyway.
The body does not even keep blood levels stable, circadian rhythm spikes testosterone in the morning and T levels climb and fall all day long, so even in normal men it is not stable.
So, this is why shooting more frequent does nothing for more gains but promotes more scar tissue.

In men using Testosterone replacement therapy, the newer stuff of testosterone is super long using undeconate ester, this you can shoot every 6 weeks or every 2 months.

It doesn’t matter unless you are shooting 100mg or less a week, or you are shooting grams a week where you cant hit just one site to get it all in.

----------


## D7M

and where did you copy and past this from?

----------


## cslp2002

Some of it is from knowledge bro. Some was pasted from a message i got in response to my question.

----------


## cslp2002

The reason im sticking with the 1 time a week of 500 mg is that my sides arent bad at all and havent changed from one or the other.

----------


## D7M

ok. 

you don't "feel" any different. ok. 

I don't care to debate with you why it's better, imo, to shoot every 3.5 days. 

I just came to your thread to try to help you out.

good luck.

----------


## cslp2002

And im not trying to debate with you either. You have been a big help so far and i appreciate it.

----------


## cslp2002

165.8 Pounds today.

Intake for the day as follows.

Calories=4132

Protien= 208 g

today is rest. But i went ahead and did 3x10 of wide arm push-up's

3x10 of diamond push-ups.

----------


## cslp2002

I have had a few ask for front shot this is the best i have right now.

I do have a question. Long story short i was in an accident when i was younger and my chest suffered a major blow. I have since then healed prettty well but i do have a little bit of an indention in the middle.

Is there any excersises i could focus on to try to make that less visible?

----------


## wukillabee

> I have had a few ask for front shot this is the best i have right now.
> 
> I do have a question. Long story short i was in an accident when i was younger and my chest suffered a major blow. I have since then healed prettty well but i do have a little bit of an indention in the middle.
> 
> Is there any excersises i could focus on to try to make that less visible?


Skinny Bones Jones. Still goin through with the cycle huh? Inner chest try Machine flys, oh wait you only have dumbells. I guess flat bench dumbell flys and incline, hold the squeeze at the top of every rep for a solid 5sec.

----------


## cslp2002

ok thannks bro.

----------


## cslp2002

Intake for the day

Calories=4867

Protein= 265

----------


## cslp2002

Workout out Last Night.

3x10 35 Pounds Sitting dumbbell curls.

3x10 35 Pounds Sitting hammer curls.

3x8 35 Pounds Lying tricep extensions.

3x10 40 Pounds Each dumbbell hack squats.

4x Failure 40 Pounds each dumbbell calve raises

Weigh in's will now be every sunday.

----------


## Emondo

> *Skinny Bones Jones*. Still goin through with the cycle huh? Inner chest try Machine flys, oh wait you only have dumbells. I guess flat bench dumbell flys and incline, hold the squeeze at the top of every rep for a solid 5sec.


I'm glad to see someone my build on here for a change lol i'm sick of seeing all these fat ass' coming on here with there 25%+ bf thinking test and winny etc will magically rip them up.( just as un-prepared as you) I must say though I am pretty tempted to jump the gun like most ppl do an start my 1st cycle but I'm gonna stick to my plan an put another few lbs naturally first. Its just so painfully slow omg!

Best of luck with your cycle! I think you'll really need it!

----------


## cslp2002

Intake 

Calories=4987

Protein= 286 g

Workout tonight. followed by 2cc of test tonight.

----------


## cslp2002

250/mg Test

Workout consisted as follows.

Chest-

10 degree Decline Press- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

10 degree Incline Press- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Shoulders-

Dumbbell over head shoulder presses- 3 sets (8-10 reps)

Lateral raises- 2 sets (8-10 reps)



Lats-

Barbell rows to lower stomach 3 sets- (8-10 reps)

Barbell rows to mid/upper stomach-2 sets (8-10 reps)


Traps-

Standing Dumbbell shrugs-3 sets (8-10 reps)



Abs-

Crunches-2 sets for 15-50 reps

----------


## cslp2002

Diet as of know.

Breakfast.

Either 2 bowls of oatmeal/ 2 bowls of cereal apple jacks or Wheaties/ 2 cups of applesauce .

10 am- Whey shake/ 8 oz boneless chicken breast.

12- 6 oz steak with potatoes.

3- Either shake/peanuts and 8 oz boneless chicken breast.

6- good dinner usually 3 course meal with 8 oz meat.

9- shake with 2 glass of water.

----------


## cslp2002

Calories=5136

Protein=268 g

Workout 

3x10 35 Pounds Sitting dumbbell curls.

3x10 35 Pounds Sitting hammer curls.

3x8 35 Pounds Lying tricep extensions.

3x10 40 Pounds Each dumbbell hack squats.

4x Failure 40 Pounds each dumbbell calve raises

----------


## cslp2002

3 Weeks in as of today and weigh in was 172 from the 156 day 1.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

im surprised nobody mentioned... you asked about carrying food around with you -- 2-3cans of tuna or chicken/day adds an extra 55-85g of protein (of actual food source) just fyi bro. good luck with cycle.

----------


## cslp2002

THANKS BRO.

Yea i have added chicken breast i dont do tuna but ill find a sub asap.

----------


## alpmaster

> Diet as of know.
> 
> Breakfast.
> 
> Either 2 bowls of oatmeal/ 2 bowls of cereal apple jacks or Wheaties/ 2 cups of applesauce .
> 
> 10 am- Whey shake/ 8 oz boneless chicken breast.
> 
> 12- 6 oz steak with potatoes.
> ...


Uh... how does this add up to the 4-5,000 calories you post about?

----------


## lovex

> *3 Weeks* in as of today and weigh in was *172* from the *156* day 1.


thats is pretty good gains:-)
keep the good work going

----------


## cslp2002

keep in mind my shakes are 1010 each serving i have that 2 times a day (quickmass) by all max.

----------


## cslp2002

Had to take a break last night. Caught what seem's to be a minor cold. Ill lift tonight and take 250 mg of test

----------


## tembe

great cycle info mate

i am doing the exact same cycle soon

----------


## cslp2002

Ok sorry it has been so long i have been jammed up tight with work i finally made it back to texas today and im home for good. So now i can focus even more on progress and diet.

So my stats as of today 

started at 156 now im at 174 and gaining. Im 6 weeks in this sunday.

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok sorry it has been so long i have been jammed up tight with work i finally made it back to texas today and im home for good. So now i can focus even more on progress and diet.
> 
> So my stats as of today 
> 
> started at 156 now im at 174 and gaining. Im 6 weeks in this sunday.


Good to see your still hangin in there bro. Still lookin a bit thin but BIG difference from your last pic for sure. At least your still hella lean while gaining quality size it looks like to me, thats the ticket!

----------


## cslp2002

Update!!

Weigh in was 178 even at 9 pm.

My new diet latley for those who have asked is as follows.

1st Meal-4-6 Eggs/2 pieces turkey bacon/2 glass of orange juice.

2nd Meal- 1 Muscle Juice Shake 1300 cals/ 50 grams protien

3rd Meal- 2 frozen boneless chicken breasts/1 can of green beans and half a can of ranch style beans.

4th Meal- Muscle Juice Shake.

5th Meal- 8 0z of meat and 14 oz of greens


I have been maintaining 4300-5800 cals/ Day and im seeing a huge difference and getting many complaments at the gym. YES I SAID THE GYM I FINALLY GOT MY HEAD OUT OF MY ASS AND JOINED 24 HOUR AND IT HAS BEEN A HUGE HELP.

Mon tues thur and friday 

So from 156 to 178 in 8 weeks. 4 More to go.

----------


## cslp2002

I just got my proviron in. It says to take 50 mg a day with nolvadex . Will this help me keep my gains?

keep in min im 9 weeks in this week so should i also cut back on the test shots like taper off or what?

----------


## wukillabee

> I just got my proviron in. It says to take 50 mg a day with nolvadex . Will this help me keep my gains?
> 
> keep in min im 9 weeks in this week so should i also cut back on the test shots like taper off or what?


Nice gains, good job bro! Proviron is more of a helping mild dht then anything. Lets see your pct and ill let u know what to do with it. Lets get some pics at the end to really compare the results!

----------


## cslp2002

PCT as of now is just nolvadex and that proviron this is where i didnt put enough time and research into so any thought would be great. 

As far as pix are you wanting them after the pct??

Now im in week 9 so should i taper off? or just keep 500mg till week 12?

----------


## D7M

what was your cycle again? I don't feel like reading through the thread. 

then i can give you pct advice. 

no need to taper off

----------


## cslp2002

50 mg d-bol for 4 5 weeks and 500 mg test e for 12 weeks.

----------


## gamemania

> Update!!
> 
> Weigh in was 178 even at 9 pm.
> 
> My new diet latley for those who have asked is as follows.
> 
> 1st Meal-4-6 Eggs/2 pieces turkey bacon/2 glass of orange juice.
> 
> 2nd Meal- 1 Muscle Juice Shake 1300 cals/ 50 grams protien
> ...



so you basically dont eat carbs??

----------


## manwitplans

People say you are to thin and whatever to cycle, well thats up to you to decide imo.
I would much rather seeing a inshape guy doing a steroid cycle, then a overweight dude with a little more muscle doing it  :Wink: 

Changes are starting to really show now  :Smilie:

----------


## cslp2002

Green beans are carbs.

And thanks for the complament. Iv been doing my best with life and all.

----------


## wukillabee

> People say you are to thin and whatever to cycle, well thats up to you to decide imo.
> I would much rather seeing a inshape guy doing a steroid cycle, then a overweight dude with a little more muscle doing it 
> 
> Changes are starting to really show now


I agree, x2

----------


## wukillabee

> PCT as of now is just nolvadex and that proviron this is where i didnt put enough time and research into so any thought would be great. 
> 
> As far as pix are you wanting them after the pct??
> 
> Now im in week 9 so should i taper off? or just keep 500mg till week 12?


Thats weak, check your pm. If i where to use only one pct med it would be clomid. Clomid will block the estro receptors as well as raise your natty test levels significantly over just nolva. Nolva imo is better at blocking the estro receptors, not at all for raising natty test lvls. Also id run aromasin too. No taper off, no reason for it ever really. Taper off is more for people who do 24+ week cycles. Take pics a couple days before you start pct and again after pct to compare.

----------


## youngerlion

> keep in mind my shakes are 1010 each serving i have that 2 times a day (quickmass) by all max.


lmao. thats a joke right. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
i thought u were advised to not take these into consideration as your total caloric intake. especially if you want mass that will last bro. minus the shakes bro. you eat almost as much as my 110 lb girlfriend. You have made some great gains due to your aas use though bro. lookin really really really young and in shape now with a bit more mass. you had a good start, i can still smell the similac. good luck keepin that mass off the tit.

----------


## gamemania

> Green beans are carbs.
> 
> And thanks for the complament. Iv been doing my best with life and all.


i know green beans could count as carbs, hence why i said "basically". just wondered if there was any reason u kept ur carbs so low, almost negligible. would have thought a guy as lean as you could do with all the carbs he can get.

----------


## cslp2002

Well what would you suggest

----------


## gamemania

well your muscle juice shake probably has a lot of carbs in it. but im sure u could add some carbs to your other normal meals (meals 1, 3 and 5). something like potatoes, oats, wholemeal bread, etc. 

im just not sure why u chose not to do that, i would have thought that it would be common knowledge that each meal would generally include a good amount of protein, carbs and some good fats. 

thought maybe u were gaining too much weight or something....

----------


## cslp2002

LoL nice. Yea it does i just didnt think about that. I will start adding in carbs now though thanks man.

----------


## cslp2002

Ok week 10 im at 182.

My last shot will be next thursday.Im trying to make 186 before then, that would be a 30 pound cycle gain wich is something i was told i couldnt do by so many people on here.

----------


## Alphatier

Great job bro, must've been eating your ass off.

Are you gonna post the increases on your major lifts at the end of the cycle?

----------


## Valtorian

Glad to see you are making good gains. I'm 151lbs at 5'9 and I eat 3 great meals and do 3 shakes a day and it's very hard for me to gain. Enjoy seeing threads like these instead of 200lbs+ guys just trying to cut. Keep up the gains, and eat eat eat.

Semper Fi!

----------


## Valtorian

How has your emotions been on this cycle. Any rage or uncontrollable crying?
Just curious!

----------


## cslp2002

ROID RAGE IS JUST A LAME EXUSE FOR GUYS TO ACT AN ASS!! READ ABOUT IT BRO. 

I didnt have any problems with attitude. Now you can feel your self become a little easily angered more than normal but controlling it is up to you. Its simple if you want to run around playing SUPERMAN thats your choice. Me i didnt take steroids to be macho man i did it for me and no one else. People have complimented me several times at the gym and other places on my gains. Uncontrolable crying?/ No none of that a little depression may set in but its easily controlable with or without meds.

----------


## cslp2002



----------


## cslp2002

Keep in mind i stopped at 10 Weeks i felt that would be better for me. So i have been off for 2 weeks this SATURDAY.

I weighed in at 186 Last night bone dry.

PCT consists of Clomid.

So final numbers BEFORE PCT are

Started at 156 Ended at 186 so i made my 30 pound gain in 10 weeks. I could have actually done more if i would have eatin right. I ate maybe 3500 cals one day and 4500-5000 the next. Life makes it hard for anyone whos trying to dedicate certain times for meals.

----------


## cslp2002

Weigh in was 177 today im almost 3 weeks out of cycle.

----------


## bjpennnn

hahaha did you really get a forum tattoo?

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

looks like you made some pretty good gains bro. hows pct goin? still keepin the weight up?

----------


## Juturna

> 06-17-2009 11:12 PM
> 
> I weighed in at 186 Last night bone dry.


2 weeks out ^



> 06-26-2009 05:28 PM
> 
> Weigh in was 177 today im almost 3 weeks out of cycle.


9 days and you lost 9 pounds... Good job keeping your gains...Guess you should have listened to our advice after-all... Your just going to lose more and more and more. You should have gained weight naturally before you did this cycle... Your going right back down to 150's.

----------


## cslp2002

Pct complete.

Weigh in was 175

----------


## gogetteratl

Good job bro.. twenty pounds not too bad.. put up some new pics

----------


## supragasm

Wow! 
When i first read the diet, I was laughing so hard, I about sharted my pants!

To the OP, I was a skinny guy just like u, I worked my ass off, DIET being the key,with only a 3 day split training, only using MASS building compound movements. Naturally I was able to put on some good weight.

Gear is not for everyone, especially someone who does not understand nutrition at all,and how the body responds to food.

Please check out this link and these videos and watch all of them. It will change your entire mindset and if u pay attention, work hard, you will make gains withOUT any gear!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516

And there are some very intelligent,experienced members on here who will offer you all the help you need.

----------


## supragasm

> Glad to see you are making good gains. I'm 151lbs at 5'9 and I eat 3 great meals and do 3 shakes a day and it's very hard for me to gain. Enjoy seeing threads like these instead of 200lbs+ guys just trying to cut. Keep up the gains, and eat eat eat.
> 
> Semper Fi!



No one is a hard gainer,that is a myth! You are not eating enough, and 3 shakes a day is pointless! EAT REAL FOOD! Limit shake to 2 a day MAX! PWO is great for a whey protein shake, I drink one as soon as my workout ends,as well as a Powerade for immediately simple carbs,sugar.

Ignorance is bliss

----------

